
Experiment: Hired freelancers will not implement proper password security - euph0ria
https://www.zdnet.com/article/study-shows-programmers-will-take-the-easy-way-out-and-not-implement-proper-password-security/
======
josh_fyi
It's all about the requirements. For a first iteration, it can make sense to
do things insecurely -- for example, to seed internal product discussion and
for a partial testing of quality.

